# If you could get perfect looks, how much would you pay for it?



## bonesoverblood (Feb 7, 2022)

Curious....


----------



## Sal (Feb 7, 2022)

Depends on how much you're making. But yes. If I was making 100k a year, and I needed 100k to ascended to perfect/harmonic looks, then yes, even then I'd do it.

But nigga. Do NOT go for some low quality surgery from a shitty country bro. Not worth it. I promise you its just gonna make you hate yourself to the point of rope.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Feb 7, 2022)

Sal said:


> Depends on how much you're making. But yes. If I was making 100k a year, and I needed 100k to ascended to perfect/harmonic looks, then yes, even then I'd do it.
> 
> But nigga. Do NOT go for some low quality surgery from a shitty country bro. Not worth it. I promise you its just gonna make you hate yourself to the point of rope.



Interesting...


----------



## Chinacurry (Feb 7, 2022)

I'd take a 70% paycut if it meant looking exactly how I'd want


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Feb 8, 2022)

Id probably give anything for perfect looks


----------



## redfacccee (Feb 8, 2022)

i would suck dick if it made me suddenly wake up in chico's body


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 8, 2022)

id chop a finger off


----------



## Patient A (Feb 8, 2022)

I’d sell 5 years of my life to live as a literal slave in a coal mine


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 8, 2022)

50k


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 8, 2022)

Patient A said:


> I’d sell 5 years of my life to live as a literal slave in a coal mine


Unironically this


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Patient A said:


> I’d sell 5 years of my life to live as a literal slave in a coal mine


But then what if looks theory was dead, and it was all about nt and status, combined with the fact you were too autistic +manlet + curry coloring to benefit your high psl?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Feb 8, 2022)

My soul


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 8, 2022)

almost any amount is a pittance when you can meeksmax


----------



## one job away (Feb 8, 2022)

bonesoverblood said:


> Curious....


don’t know


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 8, 2022)

Money is nothing lol.

If I had millions I'd give all of my money to just look like a perfect chad who ages well from prettyboy to masc.
​The looks alone would allow me to ascend so much by just being confident about my looks all the time and would allow me to go into modeling or maybe fucking acting.​​


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 8, 2022)

$1 jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

bonesoverblood said:


> Curious....


3 bucks, 1 for each psl


----------



## Patient A (Feb 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> But then what if looks theory was dead, and it was all about nt and status, combined with the fact you were too autistic +manlet + curry coloring to benefit your high psl?


He said perfect looks?? Why would I become a manlet curry??


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 8, 2022)

Patient A said:


> He said perfect looks?? Why would I become a *manlet curry?? *


Actually caged irl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 8, 2022)

Zerox said:


> Id probably give anything for perfect looks


#metoo.
I would without a heartbeat, give all muh possessions and money away for perfect looks.

With perfect looks. It should be easy to earn alot rather soon. with modelling.


----------



## House Lannister (Feb 8, 2022)

I would lower my life expectancy to below 30 and die a painful death for perfect looks


----------



## buflek (Feb 8, 2022)

40-50k

all i need is bimax and rhino, maybe some hair and eyebrow transplant


----------



## micropenis29 (Feb 8, 2022)

i'd pay to not have perfect looks

i want my looks to perfectly correspond with my personality, my health, & my biological age!


----------



## ScreaM (Feb 8, 2022)

i'd work for free for a year if i could become a mogger with surgeries


----------



## Looksmax305 (Feb 8, 2022)

For legit perfect looks I would give up every cent I had, if you have perfect looks you’ll will become rich based off looks alone


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 8, 2022)

I would give 30 years of my life if I assume that I live till 100y.

Living after 70y is mostly cope anyways so rather a short fulfilling life than a long unfulfilling and depressing life.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 8, 2022)

Everything


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 8, 2022)

Money wouldn't put it in perspective. I'd give an eye, an arm and a leg (but never both)


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 8, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I would give 30 years of my life if I assume that I live till 100y.
> 
> Living after 70y is mostly cope anyways so rather a short fulfilling life than a long unfulfilling and depressing life.


how is living after 70 cope


----------



## homesick (Feb 8, 2022)

500K$


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 8, 2022)

Anything 

Surgery is cope though 

Otherwise literal billionaires would all be Chads,yet they're subhuman


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 9, 2022)

Well if you had perfect looks you would inevitably become a millionaire or celebrity or be able to marry a millionaire or celebrity so id pay any amount


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 9, 2022)

Takeaway from this thread: looks are everything. Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 9, 2022)

buflek said:


> 40-50k
> 
> all i need is bimax and rhino, maybe some hair and eyebrow transplant



This dude just listed every surgery


----------



## buflek (Feb 9, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> This dude just listed every surgery


actually add LL cuz im 5‘9.5


----------



## TrestIsBest (Feb 9, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Anything
> 
> Surgery is cope though
> 
> Otherwise literal billionaires would all be Chads,yet they're subhuman


No, I think billionaires just have other priorities than looking great/slaying else they wouldn't be billionaires. Most surgeries also carry the risk of something going wrong and you ending up deformed or at least uglier than before. They already made it, why would they risk becoming "the deformed billionaire"?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Feb 10, 2022)

I'd give up everything I own

You'd easily make the money back modelling / acting ect


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I'd give up everything I own
> 
> You'd easily make the money back modelling / acting ect



Sacrifice your girlfriend? I would mine


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 10, 2022)

There is nothing to be confused about @forevergymcelling

Would you look like Tyler Maher if it meant you would lose your girlfriend


----------



## forevergymcelling (Feb 10, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> There is nothing to be confused about @forevergymcelling
> 
> Would you look like Tyler Maher if it meant you would lose your girlfriend


Probably not ngl


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Probably not ngl



Damn! That's the test!

ForeverSimplcelling


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Probably not ngl


Mirin true love tbh


----------



## sensen (Feb 10, 2022)

Anyine who's not retarded would give every dime they have because once you achieve top .0001% look, you will be a millionaire model inevitably


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 10, 2022)

bonesoverblood said:


> Curious....


A billion dollar debt


----------



## Pumanator (Feb 10, 2022)

1 full year salary easy.


----------



## AspiringChadlet (Feb 10, 2022)

Everything. I would rather be homeless and look like prime Francisco Lachowski than be Jeff Bezos. Being genuinely loved by beautiful women is probably the biggest high in the world, and something that no amount of money will achieve.


----------

